# what alarm you got and how much it cost ya?



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I need an alarm for my 91 bubble wagon I'm leaving it glass house and putting in shiny speaker and amps so I need one I can add 1 or 2 extra horns to....

I just need somthing simple now remote or nothing just keyless entry and load as fuck ...


I aso want a as many led alarm indecators ass I can have with draining the battery.... like 2 scan bars and a couple flashing lightes.......on a 2 or 3 stickers........(


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

why... sounds like your drawing alot of attention to yourself...

i got a viper alarm for $220, nothing fancy, just do what it suppose to do...

cliff designs and hornets are popular alarm systems...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

heh, idk if you really need to worry bout it, just tint the windows, and don't play loud music in retarded places. its a wagon, and 90% of the time, even if the windows are tinted, i see grandma's driving them


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

i have one of those shitty ones that talk lol


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Feb 27 2006, 12:01 PM~4937908
> *i have one of those shitty ones that talk lol
> *


I was looking at one of those at walmart ....does it work good?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Viper 791XV

450 installed


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Feb 27 2006, 04:36 PM~4939568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


can't be too specific, don't want to give away your compleate system.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i did about 100 bulldogs worked pretty well if you want the extra loud shit get some pain generators..put them in the air vents they woont last in your car at all..lol


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 27 2006, 11:26 AM~4936817
> *heh, idk if you really need to worry bout it, just tint the windows, and don't play loud music in retarded places. its a wagon, and 90% of the time, even if the windows are tinted, i see grandma's driving them
> *


people out jacking stereos see tinted windows and immediatly look into it even though its a wagon.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 28 2006, 05:01 AM~4943583
> *i did about 100 bulldogs worked pretty well if you want the extra loud shit get some pain generators..put them in the air vents they woont last in your car at all..lol
> *


how do you hook extra sirens and what not to the alarm?- i have the hornet 2way pager wwith lcd


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod+Feb 27 2006, 01:01 PM~4937908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you think an alarm will stop them? don't take but 2 seconds to rip a stereo out if you know what your doing, and its a store bought box.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

DEI alarms are the only ones Ill ever use/install

backup batteries
proximity sensors
glass shock sensor
mini piezo sirens in vents

3 6tone sirens under hood and 4 more inside car


dont bump ur shyt in parking lots or near your house


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 28 2006, 05:05 PM~4947821
> *DEI alarms are the only ones Ill ever use/install
> 
> backup batteries
> ...


very good advice, but i personally wouldn't bump in any neighborhood that i don't know. because you make someone mad enough if you keep rollin through, and their bound to start following you one of these days find out where you live or park, and steal your ish just to shut you up...and i've heard of it being done before.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 28 2006, 06:29 PM~4947989
> *very good advice, but i personally wouldn't bump in any neighborhood that i don't know.  because you make someone mad enough if you keep rollin through, and their bound to start following you one of these days find out where you live or park, and steal your ish just to shut you up...and i've heard of it being done before.
> *


if a person is stupid enough to notice a car following them around they deserve to get jacked and their ass kicked...


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I'm well respected in my hood so I aint worried bout getting jacked while in the hood its of when I'm at the mall or out of town........

I want the visual scanners so they will see them and not even wanna try going in the car ....

I may end up tinting it but the car will either be lowered on 20"s or lifted on 22"s so you know the jack boys will want a part of it....

I'm installing a lil over $1200 worth of woofers, amps, enclosers and around $450 worth of deck dvd and screens so I dont wanna wake up in the morning a motel and finde all my shit gone I atleast wanna be warned while or before it happins....

i'm leaning twards a vyper with proxymity sensors and they told me I could get motion sensors instead of dome lighte sensors that will go off if theres any motion inside the car.......


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Feb 28 2006, 08:16 PM~4948651
> *I'm well respected in my hood so I aint worried bout getting jacked while in the hood its of when I'm at the mall or out of town........
> 
> I want the visual scanners so they will see them and not even wanna try going in the car ....
> ...


keep thinking that ***** and remember to tell yourself that when your shit gets jacked......there are plenty of ****** on the street that just dont give a fuck and the majority of the time the person that robs you is someone you know or live really close to


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 28 2006, 09:31 PM~4948884
> *keep thinking that ***** and remember to tell yourself that when your shit gets jacked......there are plenty of ****** on the street that just dont give a fuck and the majority of the time the person that robs you is someone you know or live really close to
> *



str8 up!!!


"them boys in yo crew, you gotta watch them too"...


thats why i just got a viper, for a piece of mind, but in reality, if someone wants your shit, and your not gonna be near your car for a lil over 5minutes, then consider it taken...

my boy got his monte snatched from right in front of his house on a block he is WELL known on... they didnt waste the time tryna get around inside the car and take this and that, they just scouted the entire car away.... he never saw his ride again and dont know who did it and he had a decked out alarm...

it was metallic blue i think, 22" spinners (not the ugly, bulging kind), 5% on all windows (front windshield had some where around 10%)...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 28 2006, 09:42 PM~4948959
> *str8 up!!!
> "them boys in yo crew, you gotta watch them too"...
> thats why i just got a viper, for a piece of mind, but in reality, if someone wants your shit, and your not gonna be near your car for a lil over 5minutes, then consider it taken...
> ...


the reason why all my cars are in the garage or the carport in my backyard...

14 crazy ass pitbulls + alarms + locked doors > thieves


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

the ppl around here that have a gangsta ass car normally buys a daily and park the gangsta up to the house and then park the daily directly behind it and equipp both with alarms... thats if you dont have a garage... so far, those that i chill with that do that still have their rides...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 28 2006, 05:34 PM~4948030
> *if a  person is stupid enough to notice a car following them around  they deserve to get jacked and their ass kicked...
> *


i'll bet you were the brightest in your class to figure that out.....


either way, an alarm is never enough.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 28 2006, 10:23 PM~4949229
> *i'll bet you were the brightest in your class to figure that out.....
> either way, an alarm is never enough.
> *


yar bitch


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Feb 27 2006, 04:40 PM~4939193
> *I was looking at one of those at walmart ....does it work good?
> *


ya it works alright if some one touches your car it warns them then if they do it again the alarm goes off so its alright


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Mar 1 2006, 01:00 AM~4950663
> *ya it works alright if some one touches your car it warns them then if they do it again the alarm goes off so its alright
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:
really? thats more times than i've ever seen them work, just like caps :0


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I wasnt just talking out my ass ........


In my last ride all 4 of my lockls got fucked up and I still rode around for 4-5 months with a banging ass system no problems......

all the jack boys I'm either related to or they come to me selling shit.......... and if anyone who even knew of me saw somone with my shit I would here about it.................not tryna sound like a bad ass or nothing but it's a kinda small city so I would know .....(pop. 101,003 people)

but all the ****** round here with "gangsta ass cars" drive em daily and only realy have to orry when we outside the hood like at the mall or out of town.....

like my cousines friende had a black bubble on 22"s (back when when they very first came out he was cool around town but soon as he toock to houston it got jacked at the sharpstown mall they toock the whole car righte after had finished it with paint wheels guts screens etc.

another chick to a 96 impala ss with a full marble swirl harly style paint job over 20 grand investedsitting on assanti wheels etc.... it was cool all year in town went to ft.worth car disapeard outside er motel room and came up 2 weeks later burnt up.......

at nighte I park under a carport in my backyard maybe 10ft from where I sleep at ......but I only sleep 2-4 hours a nighte so the window to jack is small ass hell


----------



## g-unit (Mar 2, 2003)

i have a python 881xp i paid $150 shipped off ebay. I had it installed at circuit city and they charged $250. The stock horn wasnt loud enough so I baught 2 air horns from farm and fleet for $20 and If someone breaks into my car, best believe every neighbor in a 5 block radius will hear it.


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-unit_@Mar 1 2006, 03:37 PM~4954199
> *i have a python 881xp i paid $150 shipped off ebay.  I had it installed at circuit city and they charged $250.  The stock horn wasnt loud enough so I baught 2 air horns from farm and fleet for $20 and If someone breaks into my car, best believe every neighbor in a 5 block radius will hear it.
> *




Say send me a pm with the type of air horns you have installed on your alarm. Brand name model number etc.

Thanks


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 27 2006, 03:49 PM~4939675
> *Viper 791XV
> 
> 450 installed
> *


love that alarm, thats one of my alarms!! installed for free, and bought it off of ebay for $220!!!!

I also have the older alpine with the paging system and display!! I love that one, but they dont sell em anymore!!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Go to crutchfield.com and get the Crimeguard for 199.00 and the pager for 90.00 it unlocks the doors, turns on the interior light, locks the doors when you turn the ignition on, remote start, the model above that even has a built in turbo timer if you have a turbo and the pager is what you need because nobody cares if somebody is trying to steal your shit but you. dont get a DEI mine sucks the sirens are quiet and im on my third remote. and my second window control module.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 1 2006, 06:42 PM~4955894
> *love that alarm, thats one of my alarms!! installed for free, and bought it off of ebay for $220!!!!
> 
> I also have the older alpine with the paging system and display!! I love that one, but they dont sell em anymore!!
> *


yea, i had a shop install mine, i gotta have the warranty on that shit, lol.


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

i have the viper 791vx too.


----------



## Need$forCaddy (Feb 25, 2006)

Isnt there a system that will deliver voltage around your car and shock the people trying to break in? Also what about putting in bullet proof/shatter proof glass in every window , and front and back windsheild. Cant you also change the locks on the door, and trunk for a special key that only you have, like an after market lock.


----------



## Need$forCaddy (Feb 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Need$forCaddy_@Mar 2 2006, 12:57 PM~4960643
> *Isnt there a system that will deliver voltage around your car and shock the people trying to break in? Also what about putting in bullet proof/shatter proof glass in every window , and front and back windsheild. Cant you also change the locks on the door, and trunk for a special key that only you have, like an after market lock.
> *


what good is bullet proof glass gonna do if they can still shoot through your doors?

let alone the cost of bullet proof windows, because you replace more than the window, the door panel, the frame, the motor to move the new heavy arse window up and down, unless your a super star, there's no need to spend 50+ thousand dollars on this useless upgrade. and no, there isn't some sorta retarded system to deliver voltage around your car, its not even possible to exsist.


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

Im sure you could have the body of a car deliver a shock. I know they wouldnt allow that in the states. Some dude with a pacemaker leans on your car and gets juiced!! Not a good thing. I have seen these before. http://www.finalstop.com/pepper/autotaser/autotaser.htm

I doubt they would work on a ford though


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Need$forCaddy_@Mar 2 2006, 12:57 PM~4960643
> *Isnt there a system that will deliver voltage around your car and shock the people trying to break in? Also what about putting in bullet proof/shatter proof glass in every window , and front and back windsheild. Cant you also change the locks on the door, and trunk for a special key that only you have, like an after market lock.
> *


If anyone wants your car bad enough, they'll tow that bitch out of there bullet proof glass and all.

draarong2004 is right


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pureanger_@Mar 8 2006, 12:00 PM~5001788
> *Im sure you could have the body of a car deliver a shock. I know they wouldnt allow that in the states. Some dude with a pacemaker leans on your car and gets juiced!! Not a good thing. I have seen these before. http://www.finalstop.com/pepper/autotaser/autotaser.htm
> 
> I doubt they would work on a ford though
> *



I saw one of these things at a mall down here (the auto taser) and it's basically a version of the club.

Since it's on the steering wheel, the thief would have to take it off to drive the car and upon making contact ZAP!

pretty gay


----------



## Need$forCaddy (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah thats was it, the autotaser thing, i was thinking it was for around the body of the car :uh: . I knew i seen it somewhere though.


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

The clubs are the most useless car security device . Better off leaving a pitbull in the car for security.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

viper 791xv, 2way...$  180 installed,,,,


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pureanger_@Mar 8 2006, 12:00 PM~5001788
> *Im sure you could have the body of a car deliver a shock. I know they wouldnt allow that in the states. Some dude with a pacemaker leans on your car and gets juiced!! Not a good thing. I have seen these before. http://www.finalstop.com/pepper/autotaser/autotaser.htm
> 
> I doubt they would work on a ford though
> *


i doubt they'd work on a honda, being it DOESN'T HAVE F'N METAL BODY PANELS

so your arguement?


besides, electricity needs a path, you cant just tell it to jump off of metal, dc(direct current) doesn't work like that, if it did, every time the bass hit in your ride, you'd get shocked, from the excess energy in the amp going through the ground, which is grounded to your frame, which is attatched to your seat that it see's before getting back to the battery. get some better material, the idea doesn't work, its a fluke.


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

I have no clue what your talking about dude. I never said anything about having electircity jump off the car and hit u. I meant if you leaned on the car im sure you could get it to deliver a shock. Just a theory. And who owns a honda? Guess your talking out your ass like the last 1000 posts you left...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I paid $12 for an Ungo alarm off of ebay, used :dunno:

works great, nothing fancy.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pureanger_@Mar 8 2006, 10:35 PM~5006313
> *I have no clue what your talking about dude. I never said anything about having electircity jump off the car and hit u. I meant if you leaned on the car im sure you could get it to deliver a shock. Just a theory. And who owns a honda? Guess your talking out your ass like the last 1000 posts you left...
> *


:roflmao: hrm, unless the person is wet, and even then, it won't "jump" off the car to the person, get it through your thick head, its not possible.


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

I said if you leaned on the car. I never once said it could jump off the car. Dude stick to your particle board and coustics and get a clue. I love how you have so much advice for someone that needs to buy a clue. You are far from a expert or even a novice. You are a troll that always follows up on a post by someone that has a clue and trys to make it like you have a idea whats going on . Stick with things you know. Stock 2wd fords that tear the shit out of the mud!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pureanger_@Mar 9 2006, 10:09 PM~5014154
> *I said if you leaned on the car. I never once said it could jump off the car. Dude stick to your particle board and coustics and get a clue.  I love how you have so much advice for someone that needs to buy a clue. You are far from a expert or even a novice. You are a troll that always follows up on a post by someone that has a clue and trys to make it like you have a idea whats going on . Stick with things you know. Stock 2wd fords that tear the shit out of the mud!!
> *


you know what, your getting extremely funny, because no matter how well you lean on a car, the electricity still has to "jump" through the paint, and then your clothing, give it up already, we all see your losing an arguement and you know that not even physic's can back you up, nice jab at the particle board though, but the last i checked, i have an mdf enclosure.

may be far from an expert, but i at least know my shit, unlike you, bringing up idea's that are of science fiction quality.


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow electricity jumping right through paint. That sounds like something right out of a science fiction movie. Dude you are so clueless when it comes to anything related to electricity. Stick to what you know, Driving in mud puddles and acting like you have some sorta skills . 

Are you really serious that electricity cant travel through paint on a car? Fuck how thick is that paint on the ford?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the whole idea is stupid. that shit would wreck your electronics in no time. 

and what happens when a 5 year old kid touches your car...gonna get your ass sued. How long do you want to spend in prison just for shocking anyone, even a thief? It is illegal no matter who it shocks thief, child, you, etc... It is called mantrap and is a felony in the US and probably is the same in Canada.


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

> *Isnt there a system that will deliver voltage around your car and shock the people trying to break in? Also what about putting in bullet proof/shatter proof glass in every window , and front and back windsheild. Cant you also change the locks on the door, and trunk for a special key that only you have, like an after market lock. *


Some dude asked if they had something like that . Im sure someone could make it but it wouldnt be allowed in the states for that reason. Someone said its not possible to actually have voltage pass through paint. Fuck it! Ill drop the subject...

By the way i have a viper on my sub


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pureanger_@Mar 10 2006, 11:13 PM~5023114
> *Some dude asked if they had something like that . Im sure someone could make it but it wouldnt be allowed in the states for that reason. Someone said its not possible to actually have voltage pass through paint. Fuck it!  Ill drop the subject...
> 
> By the way i have a viper on my sub
> *


it COULD be done..set up a tazer circuit, high voltage low current, but you'd have to insulate all sorts of body panels and shit (just think of a unibody car, wow) and whatever else. not worth the trouble or risk of hurting someone.


----------



## Need$forCaddy (Feb 25, 2006)

wow so many replys on a stupid question lol. Atleast somebody knew what i was talking about with the autotaser thing(I should have looked into it more, I thought they had a system that also went around the car, not just the steering wheel :dunno: .. And yes everybody I know I couldnt have a system like that in the USA, and if I could it probly wouldnt work for various reasons.


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

Now i know this wont make it to the states. Im sure most have seen it but the video is pretty crazy 

Fire Alarm


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2006, 10:52 PM~5022967
> *the whole idea is stupid. that shit would wreck your electronics in no time.
> 
> and what happens when a 5 year old kid touches your car...gonna get your ass sued.  How long do you want to spend in prison just for shocking anyone, even a thief? It is illegal no matter who it shocks thief, child, you, etc... It is called mantrap and is a felony in the US and probably is the same in Canada.
> *


shh, don't tell him that info, he thinks he truely is smart.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Need$forCaddy_@Mar 10 2006, 11:24 PM~5023188
> *wow so many replys on a stupid question lol. Atleast somebody knew what i was talking about with the autotaser thing(I should have looked into it more, I thought they had a system that also went around  the car, not just the steering wheel :dunno:  .. And yes everybody I know I couldnt have a system like that in the USA, and if I could it probly wouldnt work for various reasons.
> *


wow, you just owned yourself :roflmao:


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

Your the fucking moron that thinks electricity cant pass through paint. I wont argue with the mentally challenged anymore.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pureanger_@Mar 11 2006, 08:33 PM~5028320
> *Your the fucking moron that thinks electricity cant pass through paint. I wont argue with the mentally challenged anymore.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

your funny


----------



## Need$forCaddy (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 11 2006, 08:32 PM~5028308
> *wow, you just owned yourself :roflmao:
> *


 How did I own myself? I asked a question if anybody else had heard of that security system before, or if one like that existed. I never asked if it was legal or would it work. And then a whole discussion about it being illegal and it would never work got started.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pureanger_@Mar 11 2006, 08:33 PM~5028320
> *Your the fucking moron that thinks electricity cant pass through paint. I wont argue with the mentally challenged anymore.
> *


lmao, gotta agree with you there!

i wonder why i get shocked in the winter time when i get out and touch my car door, lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 12 2006, 09:49 AM~5030965
> *lmao, gotta agree with you there!
> 
> i wonder why i get shocked in the winter time when i get out and touch my car door, lol
> *


go build up a whole bunch of static electricity on yourself, then touch the middle of the door, and tell me if you get shocked.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 13 2006, 10:32 AM~5038748
> *go build up a whole bunch of static electricity on yourself, then touch the middle of the door, and tell me if you get shocked.
> *


i get shocked no matter what when i get out and touch the metal body. 

point is my car has paint on it - i touch it - it shocks me. if electricity didn't travel through the paint, then it would be like touching the glass, nothing would happen.


----------



## Need$forCaddy (Feb 25, 2006)

I was looking around the net, and I came across this http://www.ravelco.com/, anybody know about this, or use it?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i have a avital alarm close to 350 installed. i also have the steering lock cover and the club.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 13 2006, 08:28 PM~5042289
> *i get shocked no matter what when i get out and touch the metal body.
> 
> point is my car has paint on it - i touch it - it shocks me.  if electricity didn't travel through the paint, then it would be like touching the glass, nothing would happen.
> *


in all actuallity, your shocking your car...thought you would've been the one to figure that out, your car is a ground(like a negative post on a battery), not you, it would take alot more than that for you to be the ground in that situation.


i guess newer cars have better paint on em or something, because i don't get shocked till i put the key in my ignition, which is all metal with no paint on it.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 14 2006, 09:48 AM~5045285
> *in all actuallity, your shocking your car...thought  you would've been the one to figure that out, your car is a ground(like a negative post on a battery), not you, it would take alot more than that for you to be the ground in that situation.
> i guess newer cars have better paint on em or something, because i don't get shocked till i put the key in my ignition, which is all metal with no paint on it.
> *



actually your more than likely observing electrostatic bulidup on yourself rather then the vehicle, and then discharging when you touch it. Paint is non-conductive, but can exhibit standard static charges do to the nature of the polymer on its surface rather than actually thru the amourphous material.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 14 2006, 06:23 PM~5048776
> *actually your more than likely observing electrostatic bulidup on yourself rather then the vehicle, and then discharging when you touch it.  Paint is non-conductive, but can exhibit standard static charges do to the nature of the polymer on its surface rather than actually thru the amourphous material.
> *


why thank you, someone who can thoroughly explain it better than me.


----------



## 87yota (Feb 11, 2006)

i have the prestige 966a 2 way lcd remote start and tons of options bought it off ebay and installed it myself cost 130 bux shipped its one of the best alarms next too clifford dei


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

alarm or not......slippin is slippin ......... gotta go high tech commando style on them... im hooking up a couple of cameras in my car so when the alarm is activated the cams start to rec ...so u can hide a hard drive in the car and even if they get you for your shit ,u know who to kill!


----------

